# [SOLVED] Rundll32.exe - Bad Image error on start up



## ACE (Nov 15, 2004)

When starting up windows XP an error window pops up, "Rundll.exe - Bad Image." The error inside the window refers to, "The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\P17.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette."

I am not sure how better to describe this topic title since I don't know what type of problem this is. I did try XP system restores (i.e. prior to when the problem starting occurring), but XP informs me that the restores were unsuccessful after restarting the system.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you, Ace

hijackthis.log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:21:50 AM, on 8/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hummingbird\Connectivity\9.00\Exceed\HumDisplayServer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Autocopy\Autocopy.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adb.../search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adb...//www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dsl.sbc.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://my.yahoo.com/"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Todd\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vruz2zhz.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Todd\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vruz2zhz.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~2\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] "nwiz.exe" /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DWHeartbeatMonitor] C:\PROGRA~1\THEWEA~1\DWHeartbeatMonitor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - Startup: Autocopy.lnk = C:\Program Files\Autocopy\Autocopy.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Cisco Systems VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Express Cleanup - {5E638779-1818-4754-A595-EF1C63B87A56} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Cleanup\WCQuick.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Express Cleanup - {5E638779-1818-4754-A595-EF1C63B87A56} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Cleanup\WCQuick.lnk
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {55F2FE00-C6E1-11D4-84BC-009027889212} (Seagate DiscWizard English) - http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/asp/dw...in/npdscwiz.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/...b?1108453698609
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdat...b?1150554108985
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMesse...pDownloader.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: Hummingbird Exceed Display Management (HumDisplayServer) - Hummingbird Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Hummingbird\Connectivity\9.00\Exceed\HumDisplayServer.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton UnErase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpRenderer (RoxUPnPRenderer) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpServer - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## ACE (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Rundll32.exe - Bad Image error on start up*

I found the problem. A corrupt driver for the Creative Blaster Audigy sound card caused the DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\P17.dll error.

After uninstalling the driver and reinstalling it from the installation CD the error is gone and all is well.

-Ace


----------

